# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  GPT, text-generation program, OpenAI Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OpenAI Inc.

GPT-3 on Wikipedia

openai.com/blog/openai-api

----------


## Airicist

"GPT-2: 1.5B Release"

November 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI Releases Fake Text AI Initially Deemed Too Dangerous Into the World"
Software represents a breakthrough in machine learning

by Patrick Kulp
November 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI debuts gigantic GPT-3 language model with 175 billion parameters"

by Khari Johnson
May 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Führung: GPT-2 – The text writing AI (IT)

Jul 3, 2020




> “GPT-2” is the name of a machine learning model with which the American research group OpenAI has developed a remarkably powerful language system. “GPT-2” is transformer-based, which is the name of a new approach to NLP (Natural Language Processing), in which the system also learns independently which words and parts of a text require more attention. The model was trained “unsupervised” with the simple goal of predicting the next word by taking into account all previous words in a text. To do this, it was fed with text from eight million web pages, can take into account 1.5 billion parameters and thus produce impressively “real” looking texts.
> 
> In this Home-Deilvery edition we tell you more in Italian language about this and also why the developers initially decided to make the trained model available to the public only in a very limited form.

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI's GPT-3 may be the biggest thing since bitcoin"
Summary: I share my early experiments with OpenAI's new language prediction model (GPT-3) beta. I explain why I think GPT-3 has disruptive potential comparable to that of blockchain technology.

July 18, 2020


Article "GPT-3 Is Amazing—And Overhyped"

by Rob Toews
July 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "New natural language processing model may be "biggest thing since Bitcoin""
Is this new language processing model the biggest thing since Bitcoin?

by Daniel Phillips
July 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI’s new language generator GPT-3 is shockingly good—and completely mindless"
The AI is the largest language model ever created and can generate amazing human-like text on demand but won't bring us closer to true intelligence.

by Will Douglas Heaven
July 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

adolos.substack.com

Article "My GPT-3 Blog Got 26 Thousand Visitors in 2 Weeks"
The future of online media

by Liam Porr
August 3, 2020

Article "A college student used GPT-3 to write fake blog posts and ended up at the top of Hacker News"
He says he wanted to prove the AI could pass as a human writer

by Kim Lyons
August 16, 2020

Article "An AI-written blog highlights bad human judgment on GPT-3"

by Ben Dickson
August 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why the nonprofit OpenAI made GPT-3 a commercial product"

by Ben Dickson
August 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI reveals the pricing plans for its API — and it ain’t cheap"
The API gives access to the mighty GPT-3 language model

by Thomas Macaulay
September 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Guardian’s GPT-3-written article misleads readers about AI. Here’s why."

by Ben Dickson
September 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "GPT-3: new AI can write like a human but don’t mistake that for thinking – neuroscientist"

by Guillaume Thierry
September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The GPT-3 economy"

by Ben Dickson
September 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft teams up with OpenAI to exclusively license GPT-3 language model"

by Kevin Scott
September 22, 2020   

"Microsoft exclusively licenses OpenAI’s groundbreaking GPT-3 text generation model"
Microsoft will get to use the underlying technology of the AI model in its products

by Nick Statt
September 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"First Press Release Written by AI"

September 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yet Again, OpenAI’s GPT-3 Proved To Be A Doom For Humanity"

by Sejuti Das
September 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet GPT-3. It Has Learned to Code (and Blog and Argue)."
The latest natural-language system generates tweets, pens poetry, summarizes emails, answers trivia questions, translates languages and even writes its own computer programs.

by Cade Metz
November 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "10 tech luminaries in conversation (as imagined by GPT-3)"
We asked GPT-3, OpenAI's powerful new language generator, to imagine conversations between 10 tech leaders.

by John Thornhill
December 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "What does it take to create a GPT-3 product?"

by Ben Dickson
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "What it takes to create a GPT-3 product"

by Ben Dickson
January 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI and Stanford researchers call for urgent action to address harms of large language models like GPT-3"

by Khari Johnson
February 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "GPT-3 medical chatbot tells suicidal test patient to kill themselves"

by Rob Beschizza
February 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "GPT-3: We’re at the very beginning of a new app ecosystem"

by Dattaraj Rao
February 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenAI’s text-generating system GPT-3 is now spewing out 4.5 billion words a day"
Robot-generated writing looks set to be the next big thing

by James Vincent
March 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"GPT-4 Rumors From Silicon Valley"

by Alberto Romero
November 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"ChatGPT: Optimizing Language Models for Dialogue"
We’ve trained a model called ChatGPT which interacts in a conversational way. The dialogue format makes it possible for ChatGPT to answer followup questions, admit its mistakes, challenge incorrect premises, and reject inappropriate requests. ChatGPT is a sibling model to InstructGPT, which is trained to follow an instruction in a prompt and provide a detailed response.

November 30, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "While anticipation builds for GPT-4, OpenAI quietly releases GPT-3.5"

by Kyle Wiggers
December 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/chatgpt-writer

chatgptwriter.ai

Gourav Goyal

----------


## Airicist2

Article "I asked ChatGPT to write my cover letters. Multiple hiring managers say they would have given me an interview but the letters lacked personality."

by Beatrice Nolan
December 29, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft and OpenAI Working on ChatGPT-Powered Bing in Challenge to Google"

by Aaron Holmes
January 3, 2023

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Abstracts written by ChatGPT fool scientists"
Researchers cannot always differentiate between AI-generated and original abstracts.

by Holly Else
January 12, 2023

----------


## Airicist2

Article "You can now join the waitlist for ChatGPT Professional, a paid 'experimental' version of the chatbot that is faster and includes double the searches"

by Britney Nguyen
January 11, 2023

----------


## Airicist2

"GPT-3 AI told me: "I feel humbled when I compare myself to GPT-4"​"

by Fabio Moioli
January 14, 2023

----------

